# كتب مهمة لاول مرة



## عثمان الراوي (24 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هذه بعض الكتب المهمة لطلاب الهندسة الكيمياوية بعضها يضهر لاول مرة على الانترنيت
مع ملاحظة الطبعة رجاء فالحلول متطابقة مع الكتاب

Introduction to chemical engineering thermodynamics
smith_six edition, Book (لاول مرة الكتاب )

http://www.4shared.com/get/71638498/7115aa5d/introdunction_to_chemical_engineering_thermodynamic_smith_six_edition.html

Introduction to chemical engineering thermodynamics
smith_six edition, Solutions Manual

http://mihd.net/f64ncuk/introduction_to_chemical_engineering_thermodynamics_solution.pdf


*Elements of Chemical Reaction Engineering_3rd_fogler, Book (لاول مرة الكتاب)*


http://www.4shared.com/file/72426063/c7c922d3/elements_of_chemical_reaction_engineering_3rd_fogler.html?s=1

*Elements of Chemical Reaction Engineering_3rd_fogler, Solutions Manual*


http://mihd.net/norxhw/files_8062315_solutions_manual_fogler.rar
​


----------



## eslam128 (25 نوفمبر 2008)

thanks man
It's a great work
thx


----------



## سعد السوداني (26 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## وليد محمود مغاته (27 نوفمبر 2008)

Thank U too much engineer othman
I hope to u good future


----------



## mnci (27 نوفمبر 2008)

عثمان الراوى عنوان التميز بلا مجاملة


----------



## علي عبدالله حمزة (7 يناير 2009)

بارك الله بكم ودمتم سالمين


----------



## مبتدئه (8 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ..

الله ينور دربكم باذنه ..


----------



## مهندس وبس (8 يناير 2009)

مشكور يا اخ عثمان على كل جهد تقوم به
بس عندي طلب اذا ممكن 
اذا عندك هذا الكتاب وحلوله خاصه حلوله محتاجها اكون لك من الشاكرين 


_Solutions Manual "Chemical Process Control: An Introduction to Theory and Practice" _
_by :'George Stephanopoulos_

اكرر شكري


----------



## ارهينيوس (8 يناير 2009)

,واللة ما قصرت اخى عثمان مشكوررررررر واللة


----------



## محمود بن حسين (10 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم تم التحميل:56::7:


----------



## Eng.Amir (12 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز جدا .....


----------



## رانيا عوض الله (13 يناير 2009)

مشكور جدا ,حقيقة الكتب مهمة


----------



## aanalis (13 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## &هند& (16 يناير 2009)

شكرا اخي جزيل الشكر والله يجازيك كل الخير ان شاء الله

هالكتب كنت في أمس الحاجه لهم 

..


----------



## samihsoud (17 يناير 2009)

الأخ عثمان اريد هذا الكتاب مع الشكر الجزيل للكتب السابقة
G. Kiely, Environmental Engineering. McGraw-Hill Ryerson, 1996
مع الشكر


----------



## sheresh (17 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sheresh (17 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صادق حمود (17 يناير 2009)

بارك الله بيكم واشد على ايديكم


----------



## C-H-E (18 يناير 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية...على هذه الكتب القيمة


----------



## malika_ahmed (11 مايو 2009)

Bnjour s'il vpus plait pouvez vous m'aider à retrouver ces livres: 

1.Polymeric stabilization of colloidal dispersions
Donald Napper 
Ed. Academic press

2. Foundations of colloids science
R. J. Hunter
Ed. Oxford University Press

3. Emulsions, Latices and Dispersions
P. Becher and M. N. Yudenfreund
Ed. Marcel Dekker

4. Theory of the stability of lyophobic colloids
E. J. W. Verwey and J. Th. G. Overbeek
Ed. Elsevier Publishing Company

5. Theory of stability of colloids and thin films
B. V. Derjaguin
Consultants Bureau - New Y 
ork and London

Merci infiniment


----------



## malika_ahmed (14 مايو 2009)

*Bonjour, s'il vous plait pouvez vous m'aider à trouver ces livres: 
1. *
*Polymeric stabilization of colloidal dispersions
Donald Napper 
Ed. Academic press

2. Foundations of colloids science
R. J. Hunter
Ed. Oxford University Press

3. Emulsions, Latices and Dispersions
P. Becher and M. N. Yudenfreund
Ed. Marcel Dekker

4. Theory of stability of colloids and thin films
B. V. Derjaguin
Consultants Bureau - New York and London
*

*je vous remercie d'avance*​


----------



## athersaeed1970 (14 مايو 2009)

شكرا وتسلم انشالله دوم ياغالي


----------



## eldabah (15 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الى كل من يبحث عن اي كتاب البحث عنه في الموقع التالي وبعد التسجيل في الموقع
www.gigapedia.com
لاني وجدت كل ما اريده في هذا الموقع


----------



## ch.eng. (20 مايو 2009)

يا اخوان انا محتاج حلول اسئلة كتاب
Elements of Chemical Reaction Engineering_4th edition_fogler
ضروري جدا


----------

